# D-link installation



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

I have done a system recovery to restore my computer to normal from malware and viruses. Now I am having problems getting my wireless internet back. My wireless network device is DWL-G520 Airplus Xteme G Wireless PCI Adapter. I tried going to the D-link site and downloading the files for installing the driver because I lost my install disk. I am not getting a message saying: New Hardware Found! So I cannot start my wireless internet. What should I do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

dlink install instructions are to install the drivers before installing the card
so try removing the card install the drivers and reinstall the card


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

*Installing the card*

When I first got D-link, I had a professional install it for me. I will have someone do this for me because I do not want to break anything.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's a simple task
remove the aerial
remove the screw
remove the card by holding it by the edge of the card only
place it on a piece of cardboard 
start the computer and install the drivers
turn the computer off
put the card back in 
insert the screw
reinstall the arial
start the computer and see if it then finds the new hardware


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

*The card*

What it be bad for me to put the card on a pillow instead of a peice of cardboard? That is what I did and it doesn't show new hardware found. Did I break it?


----------



## wahlroot (Dec 11, 2004)

Do not put the card on a piece of metal. It could short out the contacts. If you put it on a pillow, you should kiss it goodnight. JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

*So whats wrong*

So what is wrong? The hardware is not showing on my computer. I did the step by step thing as the instructions said to do. Hardware not showing... Ya,
no clue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is seated properly and if it does'nt pick it up try adding it with add new hardware in the control panel


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

*had it working..*

I had the internet going earlier, but all of a sudden it went off. I was using a neighbor's Linksys internet. I want to get connected to my D-link. Here is what I did.

I uninstalled all drivers and hardware. I did everything the step by step guide told me to. Then new hardware was found this time. it was a little bubble at the bottom right on the screen. I thought it would just pop up, but it went away. I was like aww bra! That's messed up. So somehow I got connected to Linksys(neighbor's internet). Now I can't get anything to work. What should I do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the setup on the card and in the router
i will move you to networking as this is their area of expertise


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

*Some connection*

I am just not getting the connection for my D-link router. I put in the network key and everything, and it does the aquiring network part. It does aquiring network part for a while and there is a baloon the pops up for wireless internet toolsbar. The message says Limited or no activity to connection. I don't see how I can't connect to my own router and I can to someone's Linksys. Can someone help me get connected to my D-link router?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You more than likely did not enter your network key properly. 

If you can see your D-Link router, but not connect to it, you probably misentered the key.

Either disable the D-Link wireless security or re-enter the key for the router and your computer.

I assume the Linksys router does not have wireless security enabled?

JamesO


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes the D-link router is security enabled and yes the linksys router is not security enabled. I know for sure I am using the right netowork key for the D-link router. It just doesn't want to connect to the router for some weird reason. I am still getting Connected: Limited or no connectivity. Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do what james suggested and start by setting up with no security first


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok, but how would I go about doing that? Do I go on the router configuration page that I enter my Admin and password? If so, what do I do on it? I have a DWL-G520 network adapter. Also, my router is Dl-624M. ~Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the setup wizard in the router


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Enter the routers web interface. Probably 192.168.0.1, user name usually is "admin", password is usually "password". 

If all else fails, you can reset the router to factory defaults. Just be sure if you have a DSL connection, you know the required user name and password for the PPPoE connection.

Look for Wireless Configuration
If there is a Wireless Security Section, note the settings (write them down) then turn off the wireless security.

Once the wireless security is turned off, your wireless should connect to it. 

Most often the problem is upper or lower case letters or number transposed. 

Last time I had a problem, I transposed 2 numbers and was unable to connected. Happens to even the best of us!

JamesO


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

*Connecting*

I am able to connect to my D-link router when I turn the security off, but when I turn the security back on, I get dissconnected. What should I do?




> Just wondering here, would "Use windows the configure my wireless settings" need to be unchecked on the Wireless Network Connection 2 properties. Because The D-link instructions said to uncheck it. For some reason, when I do uncheck it, I am unable to connect to anything and am dissconnected from current connection.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then your keys do not match on the computer and the router


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try simple 64 Bit WEP with a hexadecimal 10 digit number. 

Some of the more advanced security is not always fully implemented in all equipment. You may also need firmware and/or software updates as well.

Make sure you do not misunderstand the number 0 with the letter O!

You either have a basic configuration issues, operator error, or there is a equipment compatibility issue.

JamesO


----------



## Jarock (Oct 7, 2006)

*Thx*

Thanks so much for the help. I really appriciate it. :grin: 

*Solved*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your welcome


----------

